# couch repair



## frankp (Dec 19, 2019)

I haven't been working in my shop much lately and this is not so much "woodworking" but I used clamps and wood glue so...

My kids' Godparents got a little rambunctious and broke the support for one of our couches a couple weeks back. I decided it would be a quick fix and cut down an extra piece of flooring scrap (Tigerwood aka Brazilian Koa) to reinforce the support. Glued the break back together and screwed the flooring into the support for reinforcement. Total time was about 20 minutes but we can now use our couch again.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 20, 2019)

Quite the sisterhood! Scrap Tigerwood? Will definitely be beefier! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------

